# Retractable Leashes



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I want to know what everyone thinks of retractable leashes. Now I know that I have mentioned this before and did get some negative response, but I am going to ask again. We live on a hilly rural property and I find using this type of leash gives her some freedom, but also gives me control of her on a open property. My friend told me it makes the dog think she is controlling me...........etc.......a Ceaser fan, and really I don't want to get so strict with everything I do with the dog. I think all dogs are different and she walks very well on it. Most of the time she is beside me except for the odd "smelling session" and when she wants to relieve herself. 
OK I am ready..............."sock it to me"!!!!!! I can handle it............


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont use them because Maggie has broken them and she wasnt pulling on them.... she broke not 1 but 3..... I use a 50 foot nylon lead to let her have longer range....When I did use it , I can tell you it wasnt good once we went back to a regular lead...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I use mine on road trips in open fields with one dog that is well trained at a time... and might use it in my own lawn in your case.

NEVER in public... and I think most people using them in public should be shot. They let their dogs come right up to mine in Petsmart, let their dogs get tangled, etc. What idiots.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I think it's a good tool if yr dog is already trained.I also believe you should,1st,train the owners how to use it.You don't use one,in the streets of NYC,like when I got burnt by one.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I use mine on road trips in open fields with one dog that is well trained at a time... and might use it in my own lawn in your case.
> 
> NEVER in public... and I think most people using them in public should be shot. They let their dogs come right up to mine in Petsmart, let their dogs get tangled, etc. What idiots.


 
I would never use it in public, only here. I don't want to get tangled up with anyone.............if you know what I mean! Thanks for your advice.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

yeah, I would use it in your case, honestly, just make sure she isn't pulling hard on it


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I dont use them because Maggie has broken them and she wasnt pulling on them.... she broke not 1 but 3..... I use a 50 foot nylon lead to let her have longer range....When I did use it , I can tell you it wasnt good once we went back to a regular lead...


 
I think I will do an experiment today. The next time I take her out I will use the regular lead and then the retractable the next time. I am going to see how different she reacts to each of them. Thanks for the tip


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't like them because I've heard of too many injuries involving fingers!


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> I think it's a good tool if yr dog is already trained.I also believe you should,1st,train the owners how to use it.You don't use one,in the streets of NYC,like when I got burnt by one.


 
I think I have trained myself how to use it! Only at my house on my lawn, by myself, so I won't be dangerous! ha ha. If I take her anywhere she will be right beside me smiling at the people


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I don't like them because I've heard of too many injuries involving fingers!


 
You just wait, today I will break my finger and the retractable leash will be history!!!!!


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

I use them when we're walking and I know we won't see many people. As soon as I see another person/dog I reel her in and have her walk in heel.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I still have some really cool scars from one. The accident was 1992. My leg looks like I have had surgery... rope burn...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I use the Flexi with the flat webbing all the time. Oakly is pretty good at heeling and not a big puller or lunger. I like them because they don't get their legs all tangled up in them. Like others have said, you need to have your dog trained first. Also I think you have to be looking ahead to make sure the dog is reeled in when passing other humans or dogs. Like any tool you have to use them correctly and make sure you get one that is sturdy enough for your dog. 

{Donning bullet proof vest in case ACC decides to head north : : : }


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

HA, I highly doubt you're the type of idiot about which I am speaking


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My biggest problem is alot of people just extend the leash and think nothing of letting there dogs run up to other dogs face......


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I dont use them because Maggie has broken them and she wasnt pulling on them.... she broke not 1 but 3..... I use a 50 foot nylon lead to let her have longer range....When I did use it , I can tell you it wasnt good once we went back to a regular lead...


I don't trust them either. I broke 2 with my shepherds years ago.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I use the Flexi with the flat webbing all the time. Oakly is pretty good at heeling and not a big puller or lunger. I like them because they don't get their legs all tangled up in them. Like others have said, you need to have your dog trained first. Also I think you have to be looking ahead to make sure the dog is reeled in when passing other humans or dogs. Like any tool you have to use them correctly and make sure you get one that is sturdy enough for your dog.
> 
> {Donning bullet proof vest in case ACC decides to head north : : : }


I have never heard of a Flexi? I guess you will tell me?
We are in the boonies out here, not too much action around here. 
Thanks for the advice. I will really pay attention to the leash business and practice harder with the short one.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

my feeling is - owners who have untrained dogs at the end of a retractable leash would also have untrained dogs at the end of a 6 foot leather one. it's about the training, not the tools. 

if the retractable works for you, then use it.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think that, when used PROPERLY, a Flexi can be a great tool to help transition your dog to off-leash freedom.

I use 26' Flexis my upper level classes for that very purpose, but only after I've given a demo of the dos and don's of Flexis and sent everyone home with a handout that covers the info again. I tell them they're only allowed to ever put the Flexi on their dog when they're in an area that they would one day (w/ enough training) feel comfortable taking the dog completely off the leash. I ask them NEVER to walk their dogs in busy, urban places on the Flexis, or even in their metropolitan neighborhoods -- only in wide open areas like hiking trails or quiet parks. They're also not allowed to slam their thumb down on the brake all the time -- use the training first and keep the brake as a back-up plan. Don't let the dog go to the end and pull, etc. Don't grab the cord. Ever!

I also ask my students to stick with the Flexi brand. There are 101 knock-offs out there and in my experience, Flexi is the best-built version out there. Be sure to get the right size for your dog based on weight.

Like any tool, they can be wonderful or a disaster -- the difference is all on how you use them!

-Stephanie


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My personal experience, I felt like I had no control over my dog on a retractable leash. I never trusted the lock on the lead either, too many times it didn't work and the lead went spinning out when I wanted to shorten it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ronna said:


> I have never heard of a Flexi? I guess you will tell me?
> We are in the boonies out here, not too much action around here.
> Thanks for the advice. I will really pay attention to the leash business and practice harder with the short one.


Flexi is one of the largest manufacturers of retractable leashes. This is the web site.

Flexi USA, Inc. / One-hand-operated braking and retracting dog leashes


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Weird, I was mid-posting when everything disappeared ... if your dog is reliable and not prone to impulse dashes, maybe. An unexpected and powerful lunge could take you airborne like a sailfish. Even with smaller dogs, it's only an illusion of control.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Flexi is one of the largest manufacturers of retractable leashes. This is the web site.
> 
> Flexi USA, Inc. / One-hand-operated braking and retracting dog leashes


 
I figured that was what you were referring to. When we go to a bigger city I will look for one that will be suitable for her expected weight. The one I have now does get caught in her feet from time to time. If this happens she just rolls on her back and wags her tail!
Thanks
again


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

I see no problem with it out on a walk were you don't meet other dogs or have Very good verbal control to bring her back to heel. In a public setting Never. I to hate the owner who let thier dogs run up an get in your dogs face that run around it wraping its legs up and then just stand there with a blank look on their face.(can you tell this happened to me recently)
So enough of my rambling. Great for privat walks, bad for public.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I use retractibles for mine when we're out. I like them just because the length gives them more area to explore. But I live in the country and never encounter any other walkers, dogs and very few cars. Even when I lived in town and used them, my town was very small and I brought them up close whenever we approached anyone or crossed the street.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

:banana: :banana: Gentle Leader all the way for me!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You use a gentle leader with a flexi? That is HIGHLY dangerous. That's just begging for a dog with a broken or at least severely injured neck if he ever takes off and hits the end of the 26 feet. Although I personaly hate halti collars in every way, if you do use one, please use a leash no longer than six feet. The same goes for choke chains. NEVER USE A CHOKER with a flexi. This is extremely dangerous to your dog. A dog that runs the full length and hits the end of the lead in either a halti or a choke can be seriously injured!


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> You use a gentle leader with a flexi? That is HIGHLY dangerous. That's just begging for a dog with a broken or at least severely injured neck if he ever takes off and hits the end of the 26 feet. Although I personaly hate halti collars in every way, if you do use one, please use a leash no longer than six feet. The same goes for choke chains. NEVER USE A CHOKER with a flexi. This is extremely dangerous to your dog. A dog that runs the full length and hits the end of the lead in either a halti or a choke can be seriously injured!


LOL.....NO!!! I use the GL with a regular leash. No flexi or retractable.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OK!! Just had to throw that in!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

We often use a flexi for Tilly but she was initially trained on a normal lead. I do like them, kind of...but only to let her have a bit more freedom on the occasions we dont let her off. I would never use one extended when on a normal footpath...im talking about on little tracks inbetween fields! I HATE to see people with (what is usually) a small yappy on the end of a 15ft lead right by a road...it might aswell be not on a lead for all the control there is!


----------

